# Riding in State Forests



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I found a State Forest that is really close to me and really wanna ride there. I'm just wondering if it's alright. I am pretty sure it is since it says cross country skiing and snowshoeing is, but it doesn't specifically say it is allowed. It's called Carlton Hill State Forest. 

Here's the link. 
Carlton Hill Multiple Use Area - NYS Dept. of Environmental Conservation

I'm just asking you guys cause I know a lot of you ride on National Forests.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't see why not.

Now whether or not the terrain and or snowpack is conducive to the activity is another matter.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

State Forest rules are different that lands ran by the Feds. That said, if they are allowing cross country skiing and snowshoeing, you can probably get away with riding there. I would check to see what the rules are regarding those other two sports being allowed there. They may be limited in such a fashion, that what you have in mind to ride is not allowed.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If it's a normal year here, then yea it would be no problem riding there. It's got pretty good elevation too. It's like 200ft more than my home resort. 

We were looking for like just "powder" riding, hiking, etc. and possibly building a jump if we found the right place. I'm not to worried about just riding there since I know people snowshoe there all the time and everywhere. It's the jump building that might be questionable. Now I just have to find trails in order to ride my sled there. Thanks guys.


----------

